# hogs breath



## dankbud420 (Apr 3, 2008)

i just came across this awasome smoke and have to say this is some of the most hashish snoke ive ever tasted. it's got like a skunkie sour kinda smell real pungent. any ways if any one knows were to get this strain any info would help. i got one seed from an oz a buddy brought from vacition but i want to get more for better luck.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 3, 2008)

I've never heard of it before but it sounds like some good stuff. Good luck finding it my friend. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Joseph James (Apr 4, 2008)

Hog's breatIh just sounds nasty to me man, I don't know.......


----------



## headband (Apr 4, 2008)

hogs breath is the ****, havent had some for a few years, now your making me jealous


----------



## headband (Apr 4, 2008)

Joseph James said:
			
		

> Hog's breatIh just sounds nasty to me man, I don't know.......


exactly, you dont know... anything but nasty JJ, you would drool, quit talking **** about hogs breath, untill you smoke it.


----------



## dankbud420 (Apr 4, 2008)

i have to agree with u head this smoke is so tasty thats why i want her seeds so bad


----------



## dankbud420 (Apr 5, 2008)

i found something kinda like it. or it's just a shorter name ths seeds has it at www.seedboutique.com called the hog


----------



## juice meat (Jul 24, 2008)

our hogs breath came out super hashy with a blueish hue to it. small buds, but SUPER danky. excellent strain, wish i could find more info on it


----------

